# Oh god, please let this be the drugs...



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

... or I'm in real trouble!

Now don't get me wrong here, my children are no angels   However since they've been on Clarythromycin for a chest infection they have been wild!   Jack is biting everyone and will be auditioning for the part of Hannibal Lecter in the near future at this rate and Sam is turning into the Son of Chucky!!

I am at my wits end as they are   and it's not like them to be such a nightmare, especially Jack who's normall quite placid?

So am i in the poo or is there hope that I may get my nice(r) children back in 7 days?

Thanks hun   xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Slinky,

Hmmmm nothing specific in the side effects that you could definitively say is due to the drug. Very rare CNS effects can occur but unlikely to manifest in both of them at same time   but then chest infections can cause similar on their own (but more commonly in the elderly rather than kids)....

There are a whole heap of excipients in the suspension, flavourings etc.. so could possibly be linked to those instead? Certainly anecdotaly there are numerous reports of kiddies with altered behaviour following administration of excipients (in the same way that numerous E numbers have been linked to hyperactivity).

Fingers crossed chest infections clear up and the boys go back to their angelic ways by next week   
Hope you're all well inspite of this 

Love
Maz x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Maz

   they'll get better as I could happily put them on e-bay at the moment and sell them off to the highest bidder!   Not that anyone would bid for them unless they were      

Lovely picture by the way


----------

